# If someone asked, how would YOU spell the name "Zain"?



## oh_so_blessed

I realize this isn't a common name. It is Egyptian and its English spelling is a translation from the Arabic thus there are many spelling interpretations. We are considering this name for our boy, but I'm wondering, if someone introduced themselves to you with this name: How would you spell it in your head without asking? 

Zain? 
Zane? 
Zayn? 

Alternative Muslim/Egyptian boy name ideas are welcomed. We're looking for something that has a nice meaning, but also is easily pronounced by English folk (My family can't pronounce OH's name, which starts with Arabic &#1582; (&#7722;&#257;&#702;)). I don't care if it truly doubles as an English name, just that it can be pronounced/interpreted. 

Thanks!


----------



## time

i would say zane? very cute name!


----------



## Beankeeper

I would say Zane or Zaine. I like the 'e' for some reason.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Beankeeper said:


> I would say Zane or Zaine. I like the 'e' for some reason.

I kinda liked the 'e', too, but didn't know if someone read that name if it would look like a female's name and cause gender confusion. I think the other versions look more masculine. What do you think?


----------



## Icy

I would spell it Zane! But I know a Zane and that's how he spells it!


----------



## DeeDee80

I like Zane. I think if it's Zain I would probably pronounce it Za-een. But I like the name Zane! It's so cute! And not very common where I'm at at all!


----------



## Jox

Id spell it Zane  x


----------



## Beankeeper

I think Zane looks the most masculin, but somehow Zaine seems more substantial. I don't think is a very feminine name at all actually, I'd be surprised if people thought it was girly. It is a nice & unusual name too, what does it mean?


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Wow, quick consensus! Thanks, ladies. 

Good point on Za-een. I hadn't though about that. People pronounce OH's name incorrectly with an -eed instead of -id. lol!


----------



## Icy

It is a very masculine name and not common at all! I only new one and heard it used in one of my daughters barbie movies!


----------



## Angel Blue

I know a boy called Zane and he spells it Zane


----------



## twilightgeek

i personally would do Zaine with the e on the end :)


----------



## seaweed eater

If it's just one syllable (not za-een) I would guess Zane. Zayn is nice too but it seems more foreign/exotic...Zane is a name that some Caucasian American guys have, so I don't know if that's a plus or a minus for you.


----------



## Shabutie

Id say Zane.


----------



## l.e.d.

The first thing that comes to mind is "Zane", as most other responders have said. But Zain is nice too.


----------



## Kim T

I'd think of 'Zane' too!

:flower:


----------



## counting

For the "English" version of the name(one syllable) I would spell and pronounce it Zane. It's the way I've seen it before and I actually quite like it! 

For za-een, two syllable, I would go with Zaiyn, Zaeyn, Zaeen or Zaean. The last two being my favorite spellings. Zaeen is the easiest for English speakers to pronounce, but I think Zaean looks better :p.

I'm not sure which way you want it pronounced.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

counting said:


> For the "English" version of the name(one syllable) I would spell and pronounce it Zane. It's the way I've seen it before and I actually quite like it!
> 
> For za-een, two syllable, I would go with Zaiyn, Zaeyn, Zaeen or Zaean. The last two being my favorite spellings. Zaeen is the easiest for English speakers to pronounce, but I think Zaean looks better :p.
> 
> I'm not sure which way you want it pronounced.

Is there a pronunciation where it actually is "za-een"? I didn't realize this was a valid pronunciation of the name? What culture uses it?

I think we'll probably stick with Zane, Zein or Zain. The former seems like a good idea as many people saw this first in their minds, though it seems to be translated as the latter two more frequently from the Arabic. I still want the name to be Egyptian. I actually think the Egyptian pronunciation sounds a bit more like "Zein" when written in English, but that might look a little too weird and people might say "zeen" which would be further off than "zane". 

Here's a site with pronunciation: 
https://www.forvo.com/word/zain/


----------



## ferens06

Zane x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Zain, as I went to school with one!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

I would spell it as Zayne :) that was one of my choices as well for boys name, decided to go with something else though but still love the name Zayne :)


----------



## Mummy_Claire

There were 2 Zain's at the school I used to work at. One was Zayn and the other was Zain.

I personally love the name and prefer the spelling Zayn but I also like Zane!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

CLAIREnAARON said:


> There were 2 Zain's at the school I used to work at. One was Zayn and the other was Zain.
> 
> I personally love the name and prefer the spelling Zayn but I also like Zane!

I agree on the spelling, I think Zain and Zayn look nicer than Zane, which kinda looks plain. But, at the same time I'm not trying to give him a tough time in life because his name is weird. 

We don't even know if we're using the name. I think so... probably. I told OH that if it was a boy he could choose 3 names and we'd choose one from it. But that was so theoretical until it really was a boy, now I want more of a choice. He said maybe Samy or Zaky, but I don't like names that end in -y or -ie, so I told him no. He also mentioned Adam, but I don't like that one either. I feel bad for going back on my word, but I have to call my son this for his whole life... I told him he's going to have to get over it because I'm going to write whatever I want on the certificate, lol! (I will make sure it's an Arabic name, though:))


----------



## 2have4kids

I work with a very very good looking fellow called Zein. He's South American, tall dark handsome, dresses beautifully, speaks spanish and perfect english but uses a tad bit too much hair greese/gel.


----------



## oh_so_blessed

lol!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Zane x


----------



## sarah1989

I would say Zane


----------



## Mom To 2

My friend has a son, Zane, he's 8 yrs old. I have heard it a few times now. 
Cool name. :thumbup:


----------

